# Interesting e2e experience



## badgerw (Jul 24, 2007)

Last week I was driving to the range with my 18-year-old son. Clipped to my left hip pocket was my Surefire e2e. I normally carry it in my left front pocket, but in jeans I move it to the rear pocket. We are driving and chatting when I hear a loud "POP" to my left rear. I fumble around to see if something is wrong, when I feel the flashlight. It is too hot to hold. I pull it out of my pocket and drop in on the floor of the car. When we get to the range I examine the e2e. The rubber cover over the tailcap switch had burst in my rear pocket. Apparently the switch had clicked on and the batteries (Tenergy CR123s) had overheated. Both batteries were blackened, as though burned. Black soot coated the inside of the body, the inside of the tailcap, and the rear of the lamp assembly. After a thorough cleaning and some fresh cells, the light was back in service. Today I found a replacement Z57 tailcap on eBay. I bought a box of 50 Tenergy's a few months ago. They seem to have about 2/3 the life of Surefire or EverReady cells. Now I know htey also can't survive prolonged high discharge. YMMV one hell of a lot. Bill


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Jul 24, 2007)

Cheap batteries explode! The resulting output is toxic, so beware. When their voltages are different, one tries to "charge" the other and the result is a rapid overheat and explosion. Stick with good batteries.


----------



## carrot (Jul 24, 2007)

You're lucky it didn't go kaBoom! in your pocket. Anyway I hope you wore gloves and didn't breathe too much of the gas released. As Valpo noted, the fumes and chemicals released can be hazardous to your health.


----------



## Size15's (Jul 24, 2007)

badgerw said:


> Interesting e2e experience


Bill,

Thank you for sharing your experience with us. I'm glad that it wasn't as nasty as it could have been.

If you had used SureFire SF123A batteries and this had happened I'm certain that SureFire would have replaced your whole E2e.
Regardless of which brand of batteries you used, I still suggest you inform SureFire.

Another lesson is that these flashlights have the ability to disable the switch for a reason - I suggest that you use SureFire's LockOut feature in the future.

Al


----------



## Barefootone (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Bill,
I'm so glad to hear that you are alright and didn't suffer any injuries from your battery failure. Thank God your E2e didn't explode and catch fire like my Aleph 1 did in your pocket.
If you haven't seen the thread this is it. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/170187 
It would seem like there is a rash of battery incidents lately or maybe it goes on more than we know and they aren't reported. Maybe we all need to consider purchasing a ZTS tester and check every CR123A before we use them, maybe a necessity to use CR123A's.
Jeff


----------



## Size15's (Jul 25, 2007)

There is a far more simple solution:

Use only Amercian-made CR123A batteries from a quality retailer.
Store and use them according the safety and operating instructions.
Disable the device for transportation, storage and carry.
Do not leave the device unattended whilst it is activated.

For me this means using SureFire SF123A batteries purchased from a genuine SureFire Dealer, or Duracell DL123A batteries purchased from a high quality retailer, in my SureFires, and ensuring that I make good use of the LockOut feature.

Al


----------



## Mad1 (Jul 25, 2007)

Al works for surefire don't ya know.  :laughing:


----------



## Manzerick (Jul 25, 2007)

WOW!!!

I can't believe the rash of these again!!


They always seem to come in groups... does anyone think we could hit a bad "batch" and all feel the ill affects?


----------



## luigi (Jul 25, 2007)

I bought 20 tenergy's recently I think I'm going to test them using my ZTS tester to see what they report.
From my previous tests that most of BatteryStation batteries are unreliable since they can randomly test between 40% and 80%.
Titanium brand bats on the other hand seem to be stable.

Luigi


----------



## mossyoak (Jul 25, 2007)

man it sure feels good to know that i only by surefire batteries. no worries around this place.


----------



## jsr (Jul 25, 2007)

All my recent batteries have been Duracells, Rayovacs, Surefires, Streamlights, Energizers, and Sanyos. I have a couple of BS and Titanium ones left, but use those only in single cell lights. I've said this before in other threads, but there is a reason for the lower price of the other brands, namely looser acceptance criteria resulting in more quality and performance variation for the end customer (but lower scrap rates and overhead costs for the mfr). The Titanium cells used to be pretty bad too and Newbie stated in his testing thread that Titaniums were easiest to vent, but it seems their latest batches have gotten more consistent. Still, considering I have to pay shipping and tax on Titaniums, they're no longer $1 each, and I can get Streamlights (made by Energizer) for not much more, I think the slight additional cost is worth it.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm glad to hear you weren't hurt, and that you have managed to fix the light. Very bad luck having to make this as a first post. 

If I'm allowed a very small LOL here, just as well it wasn't in your FRONT jeans pocket...


----------



## Size15's (Jul 25, 2007)

Mad1 said:


> Al works for surefire don't ya know.  :laughing:


I'm not sure I'd want to work for SureFire actually, even if I was sufficiently qualified and experienced (which I'm not).
That said, theres no other flashlight company I'd work for either.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 25, 2007)

Size15's said:


> There is a far more simple solution:
> 
> Use only Amercian-made CR123A batteries from a quality retailer.
> Store and use them according the safety and operating instructions.
> ...


+1

I couldn't agree more. Why use brandless batteries to save pennies? My safety and my flashlights worth more than 30 cents.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 25, 2007)

Size15's said:


> There is a far more simple solution:
> 
> Use only Amercian-made CR123A batteries from a quality retailer.
> Store and use them according the safety and operating instructions.
> ...



First of all badgerw, welcome to CPF's, thanks for posting your experience so we can all learn from it, and it's great that you are OK. Good idea to read that other thread for possible things to make sure you were not exposed to.

I'm guessing there have been some, but to date, I still have not heard of a SF 123a cell (used properly) venting/exploding like these incidents. I also suspect there is a dramatic underreporting. That was his first post here.


----------



## carrot (Jul 25, 2007)

Size15's said:


> I'm not sure I'd want to work for SureFire actually, even if I was sufficiently qualified and experienced (which I'm not).
> That said, theres no other flashlight company I'd work for either.


I'd work for Surefire! Even as a janitor... don't they give discounts to _all_ employees?


----------



## Mad1 (Jul 25, 2007)

carrot said:


> I'd work for Surefire! Even as a janitor... don't they give discounts to _all_ employees?



I'm not sure a janitor would.


----------



## lightr07 (Jul 25, 2007)

I'd work for surefire! Even if that meant that i didn't get paid.  

Although i'm another one who have started to use All SF123's when i can get my hands on them. (Which sometimes i can't get them quick enough, due to them being out of stock etc. Which means sometimes i'll use Energizer 123's but only when i have to. And ya can't beat the price of 23.00 for a box of 12)


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 25, 2007)

I'd clean PK's office for free!


----------



## greenLED (Jul 25, 2007)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> I'd clean PK's office for free!


Yup. I'd help him dispose of all that junk he keeps on his desk.


----------



## fivemega (Jul 25, 2007)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> I'd clean PK's office for free!



You will afraid to touch anything.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 28, 2007)

Mad1 said:


> I'm not sure a janitor would.


 
Even if there was no employee discount, janitors or porters who belong to a union usually make more money than some business executives do! They'd be able to easily afford a Surefire.


----------



## EV_007 (Jul 28, 2007)

The first primary 123a batteries I've ever used was a Surefire brand. Never used anything else for primaries. I've had never had a failure with batteries when running SF brand ones. 

There are enough variables that can go wrong, eliminating the power source as a potential weak link eases my mind.


----------



## dano (Jul 28, 2007)

just as Al said, USE ONLY NAME BRAND CELLS!

There's more to a battery than just a cheap internet selling price.

Streamlight recommends Streamlight, Energizer, Sanyo and Panasonic cells only (Panasonic is the manufacturer for SL, SF, Energizer cells in the U.S.). SL released a memo to dealers outlining this, after extensive research with exploded flashlights.

The E series lights are beefy, and may have saved you from further injuries.

--dan


----------



## Illum (Jul 28, 2007)

luigi said:


> From my previous tests that most of BatteryStation batteries are unreliable since they can randomly test between 40% and 80%.



same with Duracells...but I never had an issue with them either....after 30 or so surefires, one managed to pass gas...no injuries:huh:

after reading this thread and the "unusual E2E experience" I really wonder if constant running my G2 [especially once awhile I tie it to the car's hood as an auxillary light when theres pouring rain] is a good idea.....and furthermore, a light like the A2 which AFAIK the PWM regulator is also constant current of some sort, give added danger to over-discharging cells?


----------



## Size15's (Jul 29, 2007)

dano said:


> just as Al said, USE ONLY NAME BRAND CELLS!
> (Panasonic is the manufacturer for SL, SF, Energizer cells in the U.S.)
> --dan





Illum_the_nation said:


> same with Duracells...


The key here is USA-manufactured batteries. There are two plants making them in the USA - Panasonic and Duracell. Like Dano tells us; Panasonic have a far more active OEM programme

My personal hierarchy of CR123A use:
SureFire SF123A
Duracell DL123A
Other USA-manufactured CR123A

Be certain of your source. There are increasing numbers of fake batteries on the market. 

Al


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 30, 2007)

Size15's said:


> The key here is USA-manufactured batteries. There are two plants making them in the USA - Panasonic and Duracell. Like Dano tells us; Panasonic have a far more active OEM programme
> 
> My personal hierarchy of CR123A use:
> SureFire SF123A
> ...


CR123 from Sanyo of Japan is just as good.


----------



## NeonLights (Jul 30, 2007)

I do still have a few BS CR123A's in my stock, but with all the stories in the past few years about issues with the cheaper 123 cells, I only use them in single-cell lights. No problems yet. 

I did have an Energizer AA lithium cell vent in a Infinity Ultra a couple of years ago. Because of the gas build-up I had to use a vise-grips to get the head off because it was so tight. The head shot across the room from the pressure build-up. Put a fresh AA in and it worked just fine, still does.


----------

